# مصادر المعلومات في السلامة (مشروع لتعليم صيد السمك)



## علي الحميد (13 يونيو 2009)

من الملاحظ أن هناك عدد كبير من الأخوة يسأل سؤالاً عاماً في أي مجال من مجالات السلامة أو الإطفاء وخلافه وقد يحصل على جواب إلا أن هذا الجواب سيأتي لمرة واحدة فقط فإذا احتاج معرفة أمر آخر فإنه سيضطر للسؤال مرة أخرى.. أن تعلمني الصيد خير من أن تطعمني سمكة كل يوم..

وهنا أجد أنه من الضروري أن نقوم بوضع جميع مصادر المعلومات التي يحتاجها المتخصص في السلامة وحتى أكون واضح فإني أقترح ان نقوم بوضع قائمة بالكتب / المواقع / الهيئات التي تضع مواصفات ومقاييس السلامة وسأبدأ بالبعض كمثال فقط:

1- OSHA الإدارة الأمريكية للسلامة والصحة المهنية www.osha.gov ويمكن الوصول إلى المواصفات والمقاييس الخاصة بجميع أنواع العمل في أمريكا عن طريق موقعهم مجاناً.

2- nfpa الهيئة الوطنية للحماية من الحريق www.nfpa.org أحد أهم الهيئات في مجالها وقد وضعت عدد كبير من المواصفات والمقاييس المتعلقة بالتعامل مع المواد المشتعلة والمتفجرات والغازات المنفجرة الخ .. المواصفات والمقاييس ليست مجانية .. لكن ابحث وستجدها 


سأكتفي بهذا القدر لأني على سفر وسأضع المزيد عند التفرغ ... آمل مساهمة الجميع ...

ملاحظة : بعد حصر معظم هذه المصادر سنقوم بوضع روابط للتحميل للكل أو لمعظمها على الأقل...


----------



## lineahmed (13 يونيو 2009)

و الله انا افتكرت بجد انك هتعلمنا ازاى نصطاد سمك...
مشكور اخى عل النصيحة و محاولتك تطوير فكر الاخرين بحصولهم على مصدر المعلومه


----------



## علي الحميد (14 يونيو 2009)

lineahmed

اضحك الله سنك ... تطلب من واحد عايش عمره كله وسط صحراء قاحله أن يعلمك صيد السمك 

نستكمل مصادر المعلومات

3- هيئة المواصفات والمقاييس العالمية The International Code Council www.iccsafe.org/ 
وتنتج هذه الهيئة عدد كبير من المواصفات والمقاييس التي يمكن الاعتماد عليها وهي​ 






 2009 I-Code Sets 





 2009 I-Codes (Loose Leaf) 





 2009 I-Codes (Soft Cover) 





 2009 I-Codes on CD 





 2009 Int'l Building Code 





 2009 Int'l Residential Code 





 2009 Int'l Fire Code 





 2009 Int'l Plumbing Code 





 2009 Int'l Mechanical Code 





 2009 Int'l Fuel Gas Code 





 2009 Int'l Energy Consv. Code 





 2009 ICC Performance Code 





 2009 Int'l Wildland Urban 





 2009 Int'l Existing Bldg Code 





 2009 Int'l Prop. Maint. Code 





 2009 Int'l Private Sewage Code 





 2009 Int'l Zoning Code


----------



## sayed00 (14 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس على

دائما افكارك مميزة

انشاء الله نصل الى ان نعرف نصتاد حوت او قرش


----------



## علي الحميد (14 يونيو 2009)

حياك الله يا عم سيد ... لازم تعرف اذا انت سكندراني ... لكن لو كنت من القاهرة ... يكفي انك تعرف مصادر معلومات السلامة ... والحوت اشتريه من واحد اسكندراني...

انتظر افادتنا بما لديك بفارغ الصبر ... يا سيد سيد


----------



## hashemspc (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الصيد الوفير


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي علي السبيعي وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## sayed00 (15 يونيو 2009)

علي السبيعي قال:


> حياك الله يا عم سيد ... لازم تعرف اذا انت سكندراني ... لكن لو كنت من القاهرة ... يكفي انك تعرف مصادر معلومات السلامة ... والحوت اشتريه من واحد اسكندراني...
> 
> انتظر افادتنا بما لديك بفارغ الصبر ... يا سيد سيد


 
انت عم الكل يا هندسة 

صيد السلامة (منع الحوادث) احسن من صيد السمك 

السؤال الاول فى درس الصيد

 كيف تصتاد الحادث قبل وقوعة؟؟

كل واحد يعطينا جواب واحد مش اكثر و انشاء الله فى النهاية سوف نرى ان الجميع حريف صيد و الشبكة سوف تكون مليئة


----------



## علي الحميد (16 يونيو 2009)

يا باشمهندس سيد .. انت ابحرت بعيد كثيراً عن مكان الصيد ... 

نحن هنا لا نناقش مسألة بل نضع أسماء مواقع / كتب / مواصفات ومقاييس يستطيع أي مسئول سلامة البحث عنها ويجد فيها إجابة أسئلته ... 

أنا لن أصطاد معك ولكن سأكمل نشر ما أعرفه عن صيد المعلومات في السلامة ...

بسم الله

عند البحث عن أي معلومة ابحث عن كتب بمسمى هاندبوك handbook فغالبا هذه الكتب تكون كموسوعة عن الأمر الذي تبحث عنه فمثلاً ستجد كتاب عن : 

Electrical Safety Handbook 

The Health & Safety Handbook: A Practical Guide to Health and Safety Law, Management Policies and Procedures 

Rf Radiation Safety Handbook 

Hazardous Gases and Fumes, A Safety Handbook 

First Aid Handbook 

CRC Handbook of Laboratory Safety, Fifth Edition (Crc Handbook of Laboratory Safety) 

Handbook of OSHA Construction Safety and Health, Second Edition 

Tolley's Workplace Accident Handbook 

Slip and Fall Prevention: A Practical Handbook 

Visual Ergonomics Handbook 

Gas Explosion Handbook 

Hazardous Chemicals Handbook, Second Edition 

Handbook of Hazardous Chemical Properties 

McGraw-Hill's National Electrical Safety Code Handbook 

وهذه أمثلة بسيطة على كمية المعلومات التي يمكن الحصول عليها فقط من الهاندبوكس... 

ملاحظة مهمة : اذا وجدت هاندبوك عنوانه عن الصوت فقط أو الضوء فقط فلا تتركه لإنك حتماً ستجد داخله كلام عن السلامة في الصوت أو السلامة في الضوء... وهكذا...


----------



## sayed00 (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير مهندس على

لكن ماذا يمنع ان نصتاد فى اكثر من مكان و اكثر من نوع من السمك

نرمى الشبكة و زى ماتجيب

انت تجيب مراجع و كتب و مواقع و غيرك ربما يجيب دروس و محاضرات و وووو

و يكون الموضوع معمم للفائدة

دة راى ربما انت عاوز تركز على المراجع "ده موضوعك و انت حر"


تحياتى لك


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (16 يونيو 2009)

اتفق مع م علي بتخصيص هذا البحر للمواقع
وممكن نعمل مشاركة اخري نصداد فيها باقي السمك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 يونيو 2009)

الفكرتين ممتازتين
فالأولى تدفع للبحث والتعمق
والثانية نساعد بها من لا يتقن البحث (عفواً صيد السمك)
وقد كنت بدأت سابقاً بموضوع حول روابط مواقع عالمية وعربية تختص بالسلامة ولكن لم أجد إهتمام من الأخوة فلذا لم أتابع فيه
أرجو من الله أن يحقق هذا الموضوع مرادنا في تطوير البحث وحب البحث لدى الأخوة


----------



## علي الحميد (17 يونيو 2009)

يا باشمهندس سيد .. لا موضوعي ولا موضوعك .. نحن في ساحة حوار الكل يطرح وللكل حق النقاش.. لكن هنا نركز على توضيح أماكن المعلومات للزملاء لتشجيعهم على البحث بأنفسهم بدلاً من انتظار اجابة قد لاتأتي...

م. أحمد ابوجلال.. شاكرين مرورك .. لكن ليتك جبت معاك سنارة أو شبكة حتى نصيد سوى J

مهندسنا الغالي غسان : مروركم الكريم زاد شرف موضوعنا المتواضع ... 

ليتك تبحث عن موضوعك القديم فأنا متأكد من الفائدة الكبيرة فيه.. 


نكمل الصيد .. 

موقع الهيئة التنفيذية للسلامة والصحة المهنية في بريطانيا health and safety executive 

http://www.hse.gov.uk/

يحتوي الموقع على كمية كبيرة من المعلومات المجانية باللغة الانجليزية وهناك بالعربي لكنها قليلة، ويمكن زيارة قسم المصادر Resources في الموقع على العنوان التالي:

http://www.hse.gov.uk/resources/index.htm

حيث يوجد به جميع أنواع المصادر مثل الكتب والأفلام والصوتيات والنشرات ... الخ.

أما في القسم العربي فيوجد عدد من النشرات المحدودة على هذا الرابط:

http://www.hse.gov.uk/languages/arabic/index.htm

كما أن الموقع ينفرد بميزة قد لا تتوفر في كثير من مواقع السلامة وهي تحليل الحوادث وأسبابها وعلاجها من خلال الوقائع الحقيقية أو ما يعرف بالـ case study وقد تم تصنيف حالات الدراسة إلى عدد من التصنيفات على الرابط التالي:

http://www.hse.gov.uk/resources/casestudies.htm



هذا ما استطعت ايجازه عن موقع الهيئة التنفيذية للسلامة والصحة المهنية في بريطانيا health and safety executive


----------



## علي الحميد (18 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله

The International Labour Organization (ILO)

منظمة العمل الدولية www.ilo.org

وهي معنية بالوظائف والعاملين فيها بشكل عام ومن ضمن مهامها سلامة العمال .. ومن أهم محتويات الموقع هي الإحصائيات والتي مع الأسف ليست كاملة فيما يخص الدول العربية .. 

وأهم ما في الموقع هو الجزء الخاص بالسلامة والصحة المهنية على هذا الرابط 

http://www.ilo.org/global/Themes/Safety_and_Health_at_Work/lang--en/index.htm

وهناك جزء لمركز المعلومات عن السلامة والصحة المهنية على هذا الرابط

http://www.ilo.org/public/english/protection/safework/cis/

وجزء منه هي موسوعة السلامة والصحة المهنية وهو ليس مجاني 

http://www.ilocis.org/

كما أن هناك روابط لعدد من المواقع المفيدة تم ذكرها وهذا هو الرابط

http://www.ilo.org/public/english/protection/safework/cis/oshworld/links.htm


----------



## علي الحميد (18 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

موقع جامعة فيرمونت 

http://siri.uvm.edu/ppt/powerpt.html

يوجد في موقع جامعة فيرمونت الأمريكية أكثر من 200 عرض بوربوينت ... لا أعرف سبباً لوجودها في موقع الجامعة خاصة وأني لم أجد تخصص في السلامة أو الصحة المهنية أو حتى البيئة عندهم ولكن شكراً لهم على كل حال...


----------



## علي الحميد (18 يونيو 2009)

هل تعنيكم السلامة المنزلية ... 

اذا هذا أفضل موقع عن السلامة المنزلية .. 

موقع مجلس السلامة المنزلية : منظمة غير ربحية متخصصة في السلامة المنزلية.. 

www.homesafetycouncil.org

حتى الآن لم أجد موقع متخصص مثله وفي جماله وحسن تصميمه... ومعظم المحتويات مجانية...


----------



## علي الحميد (18 يونيو 2009)

المجلس الوطني للسلامة (امريكا)

national safety council

www.nsc.org

إجمالاً الموقع غني بالمحتويات ولكن غالباً لن تجد شيء مجاني ..


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 يوليو 2009)

هذه الروابط موضوعة في موضوعي السابق - مواقع سلامة مهنية وبيئة عربية:

السلامة المهنية والأمن الصناعي
www.safety-eng.com

المركز العالي للسلامة المهنية - ليبيا
http://salama-libya.org/index.htm

دليل السلامة المهنية - وزارة التربية في البحرين
http://www.education.gov.bh/divisions/safety/index.htm

وزارة البيئة - مصر
http://www.eeaa.gov.eg/cmuic/defaulta.asp

معهد الصحة والسلامة المهنية - تونس
http://www.isst.nat.tn/ar/index.htm

شبكة نجاة للتوعية والسلامة العامة
http://www.najaat.com/page.php?id=9202

مجلة البيئة والصحة
http://www.envmt-healthmag.com/index.htm

موقع السلامة العربي
http://www.arabicsafety.com/home.html

مركز الأمن الصناعي المصري
http://www.isc-egypt.com/arabic/index.html


----------



## os2_78 (10 يوليو 2009)

جعل الله هذه المعلومات فى ميزان حسناتك م/على
وتفضلوا بقبول وافر التقدير والاحترام


----------



## ماجدالخليفه (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد اعرف اقرب مكان للتدريب السلامه والطفايات سمعت عن معهد السبيعي للسلامه ممكن احد يفيدني اخوك ماجد


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (14 ديسمبر 2009)

Thank you very much my friend.


----------



## tamer safety (31 يناير 2012)

*موضوع ممتاز جدا 
و يسهل لكل المهتمين الحصول على كل ما يلزم من معلومات 
تحياتى للمهندس القدير 
غسان خليل 
مع تحياتى و تقديرى *


----------

